# FINALLY.....I got my tourer!!!



## dynamick (9 Mar 2010)

Hi All! 

After many months of waiting and many indecisions on my part, after almost buying a bicycle (Specialised Tricross) that I didn't really want.......I held firm and took some good advice from some friendly CycleChat forum members and waited for the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative to open their shop in Sheffield....which they did yesterday and I was there with my 15% off!

Firstly.....the customer service was amazing, the manager was a top bloke - helping the new staff where he needed to and the guy who dealt with me (Dan) was an absolute star. After giving them some ID, I took two tourers out for a good old test ride round and about the shop (big industrial estate and not much traffic!)

The first bike (The Revolutionary Country Traveller '10) £499 was the first drop bar bike I've ever ridden (current bike a Giant Boulder). Quite scary at first getting used to the gear shift and brake position, let alone the ride position...almost fell off in the car park! LOL Well it was a cracking ride, lovely and smooth and nippy up the little hills I managed to find, good gear changing, breaks nice and responsive and just felt really well put together.

The second bike (The Revolutionary Country Explorer '10) £649 similar to the Traveller but steel frame, posher saddle, disc brakes and sora shifters and a different gear setup...was the bike I really wanted. I took that for a ride out, the disc brakes scared me to death, really didn't get on with them that well and made a bit of a whooshing sound (which apparently would wear off after a good ride) but it just didn't do it for me the same way as the Traveller. The gears felt a bit clunky and I didn't feel at home on it.

The lad in the shop knew exactly which one I was going to go for....he said the smile wasn't quite as wide on my return to the shop after the second test ride.

Anyway.....The Country Traveller, set of decent panniers, cycling shorts, underseat bag/tool box, water carrier, gloves, lights etc...all to be delivered this Friday direct from EBC in Edinburgh....all in £530 after my 15% discount....and I'm sure if I'd gone for a well known brand of tourer of similar build....I'd have paid £1k + more for the add-on stuff.

If anyone hasn't been to an EBC shop or seen their website, great quality stuff and great range....they stock "named" brands....but I tell you what....their own brand stuff is top notch and their customer service is excellent......might go back next week as they've got some tasty riding jerseys too (although I'm tempted with a Foska Marmite one! )

Sorry for the long winded post but can you tell I'm buzzing?? I can't wait to take it out for a little run in over the weekend, nothing too daft, just get used to the bike and point it up a couple of hills (surrounded by them here!!)

(also posted this in the tourer thread under the "Revolution Country Bike thread)


----------



## Gerry Attrick (9 Mar 2010)

Congratulations on finding your ideal bike. Enjoy your touring.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Mar 2010)

Sounds like you have found 'the one'! 

Hope you have many happy days of cycle touring.


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Mar 2010)

Congratulations Dynamick ... 

A new bike is a great feeling is'nt it

Simon


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (9 Mar 2010)

Know what you mean about the gears on the Explorer being a little "clunky", though they suit me and my "relaxed" style of cycling. I was tempted too by the traveller, seemed a VERY competent bike for the price.

Well done for waiting it out, seems with the discount you got a super deal

Can't wait for Thursday when the shop is open late so I can go over the road and have a look around...only thing is that I am a little tempted by the courier singlespeed so it might be dangerous

They haven't sent me my voucher link yet though


----------



## Stephen-D (9 Mar 2010)

Awesome mate, its great when you get good service you can trust and you were actually able to ride out on your chosen bike first so that you could make your mind up which is a must do for choosing the right bike. how about some pictures to make us all jealous??


----------



## dynamick (9 Mar 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Know what you mean about the gears on the Explorer being a little "clunky", though they suit me and my "relaxed" style of cycling. I was tempted too by the traveller, seemed a VERY competent bike for the price.
> 
> Well done for waiting it out, seems with the discount you got a super deal
> 
> ...



Hi Mate!

They didn't send me the voucher either - but I rang head office up and with me (and I'm guessing you also) being registered online......you can go and just give them your postcode and details etc....and you're sorted.

The singlespeed looked great.....the one bike that looked supreme (as a new line for them) was the road bike (continental I think it was called)...serious piece of kit and the carbon option looks nifty too....waaaay too quick for me though! LOL

The gears on the Explorer were ok....just I don't think they were set right (they were going to have a look at it as they'd literally just opened about 5 minutes before I got there!)....I think they've upgraded the Traveller from last year...and the lad who sold me the bike (Dan) said the frame on the Traveller was a good one rebadged....and they've now got a reynolds frame on the Explorer!

It's a great shop, big and lots of stuff in.....like an aladdins cave!!

Thanks so much for your advice mate, along with Bauldbairn - I could have been stuck with a bike I didn't want for double the price!!!!


----------



## dynamick (9 Mar 2010)

Stephen-D said:


> Awesome mate, its great when you get good service you can trust and you were actually able to ride out on your chosen bike first so that you could make your mind up which is a must do for choosing the right bike. how about some pictures to make us all jealous??



I'm getting delivery of the bike on Friday Stephen.......so I've promised a good few people shots of it and I'll be sure to post some on here.

It'll be weird (but in a good way) not riding my Giant Boulder....ridden that bike just about into the ground...and it's done me proud...onwards and upwards (but I'll keep it for a winter snow bike!)


----------



## wafflycat (10 Mar 2010)

Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## Stephenite (10 Mar 2010)

Congratulations!

I found the EBC in Manchester was great too.


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Mar 2010)

I love to read stories of people getting new bikes: it's so exciting!
Enjoy your first ride and all the many others I hope.


----------



## dynamick (12 Mar 2010)

I've posted some photos in my albums after my bike arrived today. I've taken it out for 4 test runs (only a few miles in reality) but wow......what an absolutely wonderful feeling it was - I suppose it's like when someone gets a new car (which I won't as I don't drive).....you want to tell everyone, anyone and I HAVE!!! LOL

Seriously though, EBC have really done me proud both at the shop and in the construction of this bike.....first class all round (apart from me ordering the wrong rear light!!!)

I LOVE MY BIKE!!!!


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2010)

Sounds Good


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Mar 2010)

dynamick said:


> Thanks so much for your advice mate, along with Bauldbairn - I could have been stuck with a bike I didn't want for double the price!!!!



No problem! Glad to hear you like your new bike....and EBC. 

A lot of the accessories in EBC are made by brand names and rebadged Revolution(EBC own brand). Vaude make their panniers and backpacks and some of their other stuff is "Topeak(I think)," so is worth considering.

The new "Continental Sport" is certainly worth a look at too! I've put off my purchase of a new bike until I can get through to Edinburgh to see it in the flesh. I've already got one Revolution bike and had no problem with it at all - just fancied a change.

Remember to take your "Traveller" back for it's free six week tune up, before you do a Mark Beaumont(and tour the world).  -


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Mar 2010)

Looks good in the photos, dynamick. I'm sure there are many happy miles ahead for you and that steed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyfromotley (13 Mar 2010)

hi mick, i remember your earlier posts, glad you got it mate, nice one.


----------



## Muddyfox (13 Mar 2010)

Nice looking bike Mick 

What panniers have you got on the back ? i've recently bought a Ridgeback Panorama from one of my customers and need to get some panniers for it 

Simon


----------



## Bandini (13 Mar 2010)

Enjoy it mate. I got my first tourer a few months ago, and I love it. Going for first small tour with camping gear at Easter. Can't wait!


----------



## bauldbairn (13 Mar 2010)

Jakes Dad said:


> Nice looking bike Mick
> 
> What panniers have you got on the back ? i've recently bought a Ridgeback Panorama from one of my customers and need to get some panniers for it
> 
> Simon



I believe they're Revolution Adventure Panniers(2 X 20L) manufactured by Vaude for the Edinburgh Bike Coop(EBC) priced at £64.99. 
EBC have their own range and have "sales" approx every three months with 15% off - if you can wait, there should be one coming up soon(easter)!


----------



## dynamick (13 Mar 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> I believe they're Revolution Adventure Panniers(2 X 20L) manufactured by Vaude for the Edinburgh Bike Coop(EBC) priced at £64.99.
> EBC have own range sales approx every three months with 15% off - if you can wait, there should be one coming up soon!



You beat me to it mate 

I was just about to say exactly the same thing....I did actually want these http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...7&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003126 but they were out of stock in the shop and from their main place in Edinburgh.....I must say I'm very happy with the ones I bought though and they have a waterproof hi-vis wrap you can put on them if it tips it down with rain!


----------



## dynamick (13 Mar 2010)

Bandini said:


> Enjoy it mate. I got my first tourer a few months ago, and I love it. Going for first small tour with camping gear at Easter. Can't wait!



Cheers Bandini - I'm contemplating going on a small ride out somewhere tomorrow on it. It's either that or go for a 10 mile run.....hmmmm decisions decisions!!! LOL


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> I believe they're Revolution Adventure Panniers(2 X 20L) manufactured by Vaude for the Edinburgh Bike Coop(EBC) priced at £64.99.
> EBC have their own range and have "sales" approx every three months with 15% off - if you can wait, there should be one coming up soon(easter)!



Thank you ... i'm not in any great hurry so i'l hang on for the sale 

Simon


----------



## Banjo (15 Mar 2010)

Congrats, looked in your album ,it looks great. Wishing U many happy miles on it.


----------



## rh100 (16 Mar 2010)

That bike looks the business. I can just picture it with loaded panniers tootling off into the sunset - very nice and has now got me thinking.

A quick and daft question if I may - are those secondary brake handles on the top centre of the bars? My only experience of drop bars was my raliegh racer from teenage years which had brake levers under the straight parts - not in fashion now I understand.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Mar 2010)

First things first. Get a spray can of Waxoil. Spray a little between your thumb and first two fingers held together and go round every spoke nipple, massaging the Waxoil between the nipple and rim; and nipple/spoke thread. Wipe off excess.

Do the same with every adjuster, especially the rear mech cable tension adjuster. This is the one which corrodes first at the first sight of rain.
Repeat on bare cables, hex head bolts and between stem body and handlebar clamp plate. Also wheel hub dust covers, headset, BB, brake stirrup joints, brake handle pivots and wherever you suspect corrosion might happen. NOT the brake blocks or wheel's brake track !! B)

Secondly, get a can of wax polish and shine up the painted bits.

A couple of hours attention now will save a lot of grief later.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Mar 2010)

rh100 said:


> That bike looks the business. I can just picture it with loaded panniers tootling off into the sunset - very nice and has now got me thinking.
> 
> A quick and daft question if I may - are those secondary brake handles on the top centre of the bars? My only experience of drop bars was my raliegh racer from teenage years which had *brake levers under the straight parts -* not in fashion now I understand.



I had 'Safety handles' on an old Peugeot Carbolite all steel thing back in the nineties.
A bloke laughed at it before the Wall Heath 200 in '96. When I finished, I waited for him. When he arrived, I walked over to him and poked him in the eye.


----------



## rh100 (16 Mar 2010)

I take it they are not in use much now then?

I love the look of drop bars but my back wouldn't take it. If however bikes are available with brakes reachable on the straight tops - I would be definitely tempted to get one with that setup, I really like it.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Mar 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Repeat on bare cables, *hex head bolts* and between stem body and handlebar clamp plate.



Agreed with the EBC bike...I think they made some savings with their hex bolts. Okay, I used it over the winter with snow, salt etc but those bolts corroded FAST. I mean within days.

I am going to replace the lot since everything else is fine, just the rusty bolts spoil the look


----------



## dynamick (27 Mar 2010)

Hi again guys and girls!

Firstly sorry I've not been on this thread but it's been a hectic few weeks for me.....but I thought I'd come back and give you an update on all things about the Revolution Country Traveller and my experience (so far) with it.

I took it out for a good old test ride on the Sunday after I got it, maybe did 25-30 miles on it, plenty of big hills to have a nibble at, get my legs going and generally see what we could get up to. At first it was a git as the gears were slipping and grinding a bit but that all ironed itself out (perhaps it was me doing things wrong having never used STI shifters before).....anyway - all that ironed out nicely.

The brakes scared the life out of me (having always had a flat bar bike in the past) the drop handlebars and location of brakes really put the wind up me when I braked and it wasn't as "instant" as the old bike coming down a big hill. I've since found that I'm not applying enough pressure by riding mainly in a relaxed riding position with my hands on the tops of the bars rather than in the crouched drop position.

The brakes on the flat part of the bar are absolute godsends!!! As I'm getting used to riding the bike more and more, they give me the security of a quick hand position switch and I KNOW there will be plenty of brake there when I need it.....I'm sure as I ride more and more and further out, I'll get used to the drop handlebars and brake positions.

Now....unloaded the bicycle is pretty damn good, it's deceptively quick and very easy to handle.....but the fun really starts when you load it up. WOW - small word big meaning. I really do feel like I could just ride forever when I've got a good fully loaded bike, I've pootled off to the supermarket, loaded the panniers up and cycled back home and hardly felt like I'd done anything! LOL

I'd say the panniers are great....perhaps overkill for me as I just wanted one compartment to dump everything in....these babies have got more nooks and crannies than you could imagine. I should have bought the EBC bright orange ones when they were on sale back in Jan/Feb as they're waterproof and one compartment. These would suit someone needing to keep dry kit, maybe food, spare parts etc...they're designed really well, fit really well and are just a bit "overkill" for me.

I did buy a back light for the bike (one that you attach to the seatpost) but with the pannier rack having a reflector on the back it is a bit obscured under the seat. What I'm looking for now is a screw on light rather than one that goes on with a bracket - if anyone can help that'd be great - if you look at my pictures, the back of the pannier has a reflector on - I wanted to put the light there but it won't fit...and I've tried just about everything!!

Jimboalee - thanks for your advice re the greasing - I'll get on with that, I've only got the bike wet once...so I might have got away with it and I'll catch it in time.

So to summarise - it's a wonderful bike when you carry no load....it's nippy enough for someone like me who is a bit scared of these really fast skinny road bikes. But to truely appreciate and love what this bike is built for......get the panniers loaded up and feel just how wonderful the ride is.

AWESOME BICYCLE...and the customer service at EBC was everything and more that I'd hoped for.....and I've emailed them to tell 'em so!!!


----------



## dav1d (28 Mar 2010)

dynamick said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After many months of waiting and many indecisions on my part, after almost buying a bicycle (Specialised Tricross) that I didn't really want.......I held firm and took some good advice from some friendly CycleChat forum members and waited for the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative to open their shop in Sheffield....which they did yesterday and I was there with my 15% off!
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of getting the The Revolutionary Country Traveller '10 myself, I haven't tried disc brakes, but know they wouldn't be for me.

How do you get a discount - is there a voucher you have to use? Do you have to print something off to get the discount in the shop?


----------



## dynamick (28 Mar 2010)

dav1d said:


> I'm thinking of getting the The Revolutionary Country Traveller '10 myself, I haven't tried disc brakes, but know they wouldn't be for me.
> 
> How do you get a discount - is there a voucher you have to use? Do you have to print something off to get the discount in the shop?



The disc brakes didn't suit me, I knew they'd take some getting used to - but what you should do is maybe get a test ride from the shop and make your decision like I did, based on that.

The discount was 15% and I registered my interest for the new Sheffield shop on their website, although they didn't email me the discount voucher - they'd got my details on computer and honoured the voucher without me producing it.

If you go to the EBC website, you can register your interest (or you could) in the new shop and they'll send you a catalogue and a drinks bottle out too! The voucher is only for the SHEFFIELD shop but as people on here pointed out to me, EBC do have regular sales (15%) on their own brands...so keep your eyes peeled if you're not around Sheffield.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dynamick (7 Apr 2010)

I'm taking the bicycle in for a 6 week free check up tomorrow as I've got a slight concern about a tapping/cracking noise.

It sounds like it's coming from the bottom bracket - after talking with the mechanic at the shop, he reckons it's likely to be the pedal or the bearings in the bottom bracket (although they're brand new so both should be ok). Like any machinery - things can break or can be faulty.....it's not stopping my enjoyment of the bike that much...it's just annoying and intermittent.....it's not constant and not uphill or downhill...just every now and then when the pedals turn!

Also had a problem with the pannier clips.....two have broken off already....they're good at EBC - taking them back tomorrow for a replacement, might even see if I can swap them for the "one compartment" pannier or the Ortlieb for a few quid more.

Also thinking about some cycling clothing while I'm over there....I just can't help myself when I go into a cycle shop can I?  

I'll let you know what the outcome is, good or bad


----------



## bauldbairn (7 Apr 2010)

Not good to hear about the bottom bracket problems on your bike Mick. We'll find out how good EBC are by how they deal with your problem.

The EBC own range of clothing is made by Endura - and is pretty good quality.

Their Easter Weekend 15% off sale just finished on Monday night too! 

Are you still enjoying your bike?


----------



## ACS (7 Apr 2010)

Can recommend these from EBC 

3 season gloves.

Hardwearing, very comfortable, washable and durable.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (7 Apr 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Can recommend these from EBC
> 
> 3 season gloves.
> 
> Hardwearing, very comfortable, washable and durable.



+1

Decent enough for walking in too....so dual purpose!


----------



## dynamick (10 Apr 2010)

Well I took my Traveller in to the Sheffield EBC.....and what can I say??? WONDERFUL SERVICE AGAIN GUYS!!!

First up, they remembered me from when I bought it, the lad that sold it me was gutted that I'd had to bring it back, really apologetic - but it's like I said - it's a piece of something inside the bike that had worn/broke/hadn't been manufactured right - it wasn't their fault! LOL

So the mechanic (who's name I can't remember) was there waiting for me, he took it for a quick ride, took my word on the bottom bracket diagnosis as he couldn't hear anything.....stripped down, new bottom bracket put in (a much more expensive one as they didn't have the standard one in!)....now it's running beautiful again. 

I also took my pannier bags back as the hooks on the back had cracked and they exchanged them for a set of Altura ones (which were out of stock when I bought these)....much more practical for me, not as many pockets but more space - lovely pannier bags!

Just one question......(and forgive my lack of cycling knowledge and terminology)....where the bottom bracket sits, I think they forgot to put the little silver cover back on where the pedals attach....one side has a silver cover on and the other one doesn't....I think in their haste to sort it out quickly (because I was pressed for time)...they left it off. I know it's a complete sealed unit, I'm not bothered about "how it looks" as it's hidden - am I ok to ride it, not wanting to risk any other problems with it.....the thing is - it's a nightmare for me to get back to the shop (I live miles away!)

Here's a picture of it....hope it's clear enough....


Cheers in advance again guys.
Mick


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Apr 2010)

Which Altura panniers did you get Mick ?

Simon


----------



## mcshroom (11 Apr 2010)

Sounds like good service.

I lost one of the dust covers on my mtb and have been using it without one. Not noticed any problems yet, I think they're just cosmetic

On the rack mounted light, I've got a Cateye LD500 on my rack (the cheapest one in stock in my LBS at the time) which I'm not sure is bright enough, but I the Blackburn Mars 4.0 is rack mountable and has more power. I'm thinking about upgrading to that one next winter.


----------



## dynamick (11 Apr 2010)

Muddyfox said:


> Which Altura panniers did you get Mick ?
> 
> Simon



Hi Simon

I went for these http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...7&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003119c003126

A bit more expensive but they did me 15% off and they're bigger....HUGE space inside with just a little pouch to stick things in like mobile phone wallet etc.

Love em - and they have a reassuring "click" when they snap on! 

PS - The bike just feels soooooo much smoother with the new bottom bracket thing on...maybe I'm just imagining it - but now the clicking has gone....I'm loving it even more!


----------



## dav1d (13 May 2010)

dynamick said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After many months of waiting and many indecisions on my part, after almost buying a bicycle (Specialised Tricross) that I didn't really want.......I held firm and took some good advice from some friendly CycleChat forum members and waited for the Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative to open their shop in Sheffield....which they did yesterday and I was there with my 15% off!
> 
> ...



Sounds like you got a bargain. I ordered the same bike last week from the manchester store, collected it yersterday and paid approx £691 for the bike, a set of Revolution bike lights, the magnetic dynamo lights, two water bottle cages, a water bottle (the bike comes with one free waterbottle but no cages strangely!), a different seat, and a set of the Revolution waterproof panniers.


----------



## dav1d (13 May 2010)

dynamick said:


> The disc brakes didn't suit me, I knew they'd take some getting used to - but what you should do is maybe get a test ride from the shop and make your decision like I did, based on that.
> 
> The discount was 15% and I registered my interest for the new Sheffield shop on their website, although they didn't email me the discount voucher - they'd got my details on computer and honoured the voucher without me producing it.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Sadly I didn't get any discounts, even got a mate who was with me to be cheeky and ask, but to no avail, so everything was full price. I went with the Country Traveller, it was cheaper and I have no idea about disc brakes and decided to stick with what I know. I did have trouble at first with the gears though - couldn't work out how to change them - only discovered how to by accident using the brakes!


----------



## dynamick (13 May 2010)

dav1d said:


> Sounds like you got a bargain. I ordered the same bike last week from the manchester store, collected it yersterday and paid approx £691 for the bike, a set of Revolution bike lights, the magnetic dynamo lights, two water bottle cages, a water bottle (the bike comes with one free waterbottle but no cages strangely!), a different seat, and a set of the Revolution waterproof panniers.



Well it's been a while since I posted but I just saw you'd replied David so I thought I'd give you all an update.

Since I had the bottom bracket sorted, it's been great - no more clicking on it and after looking online for advice on adjusting the gears - I've now got it set perfectly as it was slipping a little bit in the lower gears.

I can honestly say it's a beautiful bike - I could have spent more (I had a bigger budget if needed) but it does EXACTLY what I want. I do two journeys a week to Morrisons for my shopping (up one hill unloaded and back down it fully loaded!), I've been out and about doing a few long runs on it on Sundays and hope to have a ride out to the coast in a few weeks when it warms up just a tad!

I've treated myself to a set of bib shorts and racing jersey (not sure of the quality because they were cheap but got good reviews) and I'm planning a few longer rides in the summer.

Just to re-enforce what others have said about what terrain you can take these on. The roads around here are not the best and there's one or two tow paths I use too - all of which are no worse than when I had my old hybrid bike.

Anyway - bottom line (for David and for anyone else who might be thinking of getting one) - JUST DO IT!!!! You seriously won't regret it!


----------



## dav1d (13 May 2010)

dynamick said:


> Well it's been a while since I posted but I just saw you'd replied David so I thought I'd give you all an update.
> 
> Since I had the bottom bracket sorted, it's been great - no more clicking on it and after looking online for advice on adjusting the gears - I've now got it set perfectly as it was slipping a little bit in the lower gears.
> 
> ...



Some of the roads around here are terrible, my average speed is probably slower due to slowing down to avoid cracks in the road etc, there seem to be plenty near Salford uni. Only just got the bike, so not done any big rides yet (my biggest distance I ever did was actually on a BSO when I decided to take the risk of being stranded, so obviously I need to beat that!). The bike seemed easy enough to use up hills even before I worked out the gears! May need he seat lowering a little though, as I have to stretch a bit to reach the drops if I ride on the drops.

All my family and relations are saying I am mad to spend that much on a bike (most I've ever spent before is just under 90 pound on a BSO!), despite my protests that this is better for my needs and will outlast BSOS...


----------



## dynamick (13 May 2010)

dav1d said:


> Some of the roads around here are terrible, my average speed is probably slower due to slowing down to avoid cracks in the road etc, there seem to be plenty near Salford uni. Only just got the bike, so not done any big rides yet (my biggest distance I ever did was actually on a BSO when I decided to take the risk of being stranded, so obviously I need to beat that!). The bike seemed easy enough to use up hills even before I worked out the gears! May need he seat lowering a little though, as I have to stretch a bit to reach the drops if I ride on the drops.
> 
> All my family and relations are saying I am mad to spend that much on a bike (most I've ever spent before is just under 90 pound on a BSO!), despite my protests that this is better for my needs and will outlast BSOS...



Takes a bit of adjusting and getting to used to David, took me a good few runs before I was comfortable with the seat, the gears and the brakes (almost flipped into a ditch on my second test run - I've never used drops before and I didn't get the squeeeeze right on the braking!) 

My dad said I was crackers buying this one, "bloody fortune...buy a car instead"....but even he admires the bike now and sees why I love it so much.

I'm not tend to ride mainly with my hands on top of the drops and only really go into the drop position when I'm up a big hill or down a big hill - just how I ride I suppose.

However you ride it....you'll find it gets better and better each time - oh and trust me, if you have a problem with it, phone the shop up - if they're anything like the lads at Sheffield (and I'm told they're just as good)....they'll bend over backwards to help.


----------



## dav1d (13 May 2010)

I could always adjust the seat myself (just being lazy). It's fine for using the hoods, just not the drops.
I've always in the past not been able to use drop handlebars for some reason, always had to be straight bars or use the hoods of drops. Strangely, after buying an old Peugeot carbolite (it was too small for me, but I was always comfortable on it - apart from on bumpy roads, and especially cobbles!!!), I tried the drops, and could actually use them the first time! Funny after thinking that drops weren't for me. I swapped the seat on the Revolution as I'd never been comfortable with that type of seat, but kept it as a spare.
I was paranoid I was going to fall off on my first run - is it me or is this bike fast?
What do you do to brake correctly on it, do you have to squeeze the levers hard?






dynamick said:


> Takes a bit of adjusting and getting to used to David, took me a good few runs before I was comfortable with the seat, the gears and the brakes (almost flipped into a ditch on my second test run - I've never used drops before and I didn't get the squeeeeze right on the braking!)
> 
> My dad said I was crackers buying this one, "bloody fortune...buy a car instead"....but even he admires the bike now and sees why I love it so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## dynamick (13 May 2010)

dav1d said:


> I could always adjust the seat myself (just being lazy). It's fine for using the hoods, just not the drops.
> I've always in the past not been able to use drop handlebars for some reason, always had to be straight bars or use the hoods of drops. Strangely, after buying an old Peugeot carbolite (it was too small for me, but I was always comfortable on it - apart from on bumpy roads, and especially cobbles!!!), I tried the drops, and could actually use them the first time! Funny after thinking that drops weren't for me. I swapped the seat on the Revolution as I'd never been comfortable with that type of seat, but kept it as a spare.
> I was paranoid I was going to fall off on my first run - is it me or is this bike fast?
> What do you do to brake correctly on it, do you have to squeeze the levers hard?



It's deceptively fast David, really suprised me as it's supposed to be more of a "workhorse"....but when it's unloaded - it's VERY zippy!

As for braking - it's because I'm rubbish with drops, I didn't squeeze enough and almost ended up in a ditch (I was going too fast for a start)....I now find that any really steap hills....I revert to the brakes on top and manage nicely with them - now the newness of the brakes have worn off - I'm getting much more comfy on braking points etc.

The amount of people who've come up to me and said "that's a cracking bike...where'd you get it from"....I should be on commission with EBC...lol


----------



## dav1d (13 May 2010)

dynamick said:


> It's deceptively fast David, really suprised me as it's supposed to be more of a "workhorse"....but when it's unloaded - it's VERY zippy!
> 
> As for braking - it's because I'm rubbish with drops, I didn't squeeze enough and almost ended up in a ditch (I was going too fast for a start)....I now find that any really steap hills....I revert to the brakes on top and manage nicely with them - now the newness of the brakes have worn off - I'm getting much more comfy on braking points etc.
> 
> The amount of people who've come up to me and said "that's a cracking bike...where'd you get it from"....I should be on commission with EBC...lol



I had it almost fully loaded when I was thinking it was too fast, had I not been in EBC for over 10 minutes whilst they were getting the bike, setting up the back light and tightening the seat, I would have actually beat my brother and Aunt who used the bus to Wythenshawe! They only arrived ten minutes earlier than me. I thought my bike computer was wrong because I've never got to Wythenshawe that quick! I wasn't going as fast as I could either cos I'm still getting used to it. Btw, don't suppose anyone knows a route to Wythenshawe from Manchester or Salford centre (my Aunt lives there) that is quicker than following the 43 bus route?


----------



## Goldie (14 May 2010)

Where's the Sheffield branch hiding? My old man would probably like to hear about that, although I think he'll probs still put most of his cash JE James's way.


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2010)

Hurrah for new bikes!! Revolution bikes are fabulous value, you did really well.

So where's the first tour? That new baby can't sit in the shed, you know.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (15 May 2010)

Goldie said:


> Where's the Sheffield branch hiding? My old man would probably like to hear about that, although I think he'll probs still put most of his cash JE James's way.



It's on Broadfield Road, behind the Tesco Express on Abbeydale Road.


----------



## dav1d (2 Jun 2010)

Couldn't figure out how to hirer on handlebars on the Country Traveller - so took it to EBC to see if they could do it - turns out you need an extra part to hirer them! I've got to say, that's a rather silly design if you have to go out and purchase parts just to something as basic as that!


----------



## battered (2 Jun 2010)

It's not a silly design really, just a function of the modern headset bearing design. Basically you have to tighten the bars down to hold the bearings. As a result the only way to lift the bars is to remove them and insert shims (spacers) under the bars. These are cheap enough but not provided with most bikes. Having said that I have seen bikes provided with a stem that's a bit too long and a couple of spare spacers *over* the clamp bolts, and this would allow you to adjust it yourself without buying bits. It doesn't look as neat as a stem that's cut to length though.


----------



## dav1d (7 Jun 2010)

Ah well, I'll buy the part this week. Has less spokes than I thought it would have - thought there would be 36 on a touring bike.


----------

